# Fishing timeshares eastern canada?



## gjhardt (Jun 3, 2007)

We love to fish in Ontario, have been going to Cranberry Lake near Seeleys Bay but would love to have a resort where we could have great bass fishing.  are there any timeshares on lakes with good fishing?


----------



## SteveH (Jun 4, 2007)

Calabogie lake has good bass fishing.  You can stay at Calabogie Lodge, GC with RCI or Calabogie Peaks which trades through II.  Calabogie Lodge has both a dock and a ramp for launching your own boat.  We own two weeks so if you have specific questions send me a e-mail.
Steve


----------



## gjhardt (Jun 5, 2007)

thanks for info, I'll check it out and email you if I have any questions.


----------

